# Repeat colonoscopy due to poor visualization



## Mklaubauf (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,
I have a Medicare patient that had a colonoscopy.   We did get all the way to the cecum, however, the prep was so poor it made visualization very difficult.   Pt. has  hx of rectal CA and my physician felt he needed to have additional bowel prep and another colonscopy.   These were done two consecutive days.

So do I code G0105 on day 1 
and              G0105-76 on day two.

I'm not finding a dx for poor prep.

Suggestions please.
Marci, CPC


----------



## Kisalyn (Jan 10, 2011)

We code G0105-53 for physician services and G0105-74 for the amulatory surgical center.

Our diagnosis is the indication or findings.


----------

